# bored ~ building a shelf



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 3, 2009)

cold out, snowing............  scrounged together last of my good one side plywood and 1x4, mixed together the bottom of 3 stain cans and here we have it.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 3, 2009)

2nd coat of clear


----------



## LC (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks good Jim , you are inspiring me to go out into my shop and build something . May do so tomorrow . I figure we got about five or six inches of snow here in Ohio this evening on top of the already six or so inches of snow and ice on the ground . We may get around eight inches or so of snow by the way things are looking . Day before yesterday it was in the forties , go figure . Good old Ohio weather . Again , nice job on the shelf , Lou


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 3, 2009)

If you don't mind, (and you're making it for that purpose), please post another picture of that thing hanging up with the glass on display.[]


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 4, 2009)

i've gotta thumb wrestle the wifey to see where it gets hung. we seem to have differing opinions..................  It's cold in my basement. putting another coat of clear on it in the morning, then probably take a couple days to dry completely.

 jim


----------



## div2roty (Feb 4, 2009)

Thumb wrestle the wife huh??

 Is that what you guys call it in East Penn Township PA??


 Here in Southern Delaware the other day it got to around 60 in the afternoon and then about 6 hours later it was snowing and sticking.  We ended up with a few inches.  So go figure about the sudden weather changes.

 Nice shelf though.


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 4, 2009)

I tell ya I miss working in the cabinetry shop I was formally employed by for the scraps alone!

 I like to paint the back and sides inside the shelf's with a brilliant gloss white...  really makes the bottles stand out, especially in a dark house like mine...


----------



## Stardust (Feb 4, 2009)

what a nice shelf.....[]
 >>>>>>-----sure looks nice----->
 star


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 4, 2009)

here ya go blobbottlebob. need some new bots...........

 jim


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 4, 2009)

Very nice. Thank you!

 Did you plan the heights of each section with bottles in mind?


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 4, 2009)

seems 4"      7"     and    10"    heights work out well.

 jim

 i kinda like the idea of painting the inside white to accent 
 the color of the glass.


----------



## coalbottlemolly (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice job there Jim. I hope your wife's thumb is okay...... cause it looks like you won the thumb match, judging from where the new shelf is hanging...lol. Any local bottles on  those new shelves? Looks good
 CBM


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 5, 2009)

hi molly, 

 yes, i was kinda surprised she let me put it there. she's much better with the bottle displays than she was with the sportscards/memorabilia.........

 top right          J.W. Smith
                        2nd Ward Pharmacy
                        Mauch Chunk     Pa

 2nd shelf from top      left    Chas. Transue
                                         Bethlehem   Pa

                                   right    J J Hottenstine
                                              allentown   Pa

 honey amber blob is a Seitz from Easton


----------



## woody (Feb 5, 2009)

Very nice shelf, Jim.
 I would have used the Minwax satin polyurethane instead of the gloss, though.
 It's just my personal preference. Less shiney.


----------



## Stardust (Feb 5, 2009)

WOW............... [8D]
 I'D LET YOU hang those shelves anywhere.... lol []
 It really looks GREAT!
 I WISH when i was in school they let girls take wood working
 like my kid's got to.  [] [] []
 star


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 5, 2009)

i'm with you on the satin poly. i had leftover gloss from a bookcase i built for daughter #1's housewarming present. i usually use the satin.........  take care all. thanx for your comments/suggestions.

 jim


----------

